# 1/8 inch plywood accents?



## Zuppadepesce (Feb 18, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried 1/8 inch thick plywood for accents? I'm thinking the layers of end grain might look interesting as a scallop, a stripe or a boundary between two complimentary colors of wood, like purple heart and red heart, for example.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 19, 2017)

www.penturners.org/forum/f13/plywood-72841/


www.penturners.org/forum/f13/plywood-jr-gent-137027/


www.penturners.org/forum/f163/psl-blanks-mfrb-blanks-136488/


There are plenty of examples of using plywood in pen blanks. here are a few. Also Dymond wood and spectra ply are basically plywoods of color and they get use alot in segmenting and also whole pen blanks. I suggest if you have an idea, run with it. Do it your way and post some photos.


----------

